# FF vs Chrome WebGL performance



## broozar (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi all, I noticed that webGL performance on FireFox is much worse than on Chrome (9 fps vs 60 fps), though on linux, FF and Chrome perform roughly the same on the same machine.

here's a test application: http://www.shiva-engine.com/webdemo/AudiR8HD/

Is there a way to find out why? Is this a known problem on freeBSD-FF?

machine: freeBSD 11.1, c2d, gt 610, nvidia driver (from website)


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 8, 2018)

Visually, I don't see any difference and there shouldn't be.


----------



## broozar (Jan 8, 2018)

Interesting. what are your machine specs and what's the desktop environment?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 8, 2018)

FreeBSD 11.1, nVidia GT9600 (old), i7 3.xGhz, i3-wm


----------



## Deleted member 45312 (Jan 8, 2018)

It's nice for me: FreeBSD 11.1 with NVIDIA Driver Version 384.98, NVIDIA GT610, Intel G2010.


----------

